# Reading > General Literature >  Books that made you cry

## Lolita

This is quite weird of me, I know, but I like books that can spark so much emotion in me that I find myself crying. Not that I like crying, I mean... who does. Meh, I know what I mean.

So:

*Maggie O'Farrell - After You'd Gone* - My favourite book at the moment I think. It really makes you want to fall in love, but at the same time not get too close to anyone for fear of losing them. *sniff*.

*Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones* - Selling like hotcakes over here in England. This book didn't just make me cry. I weeped for hours over this story. Very touching.

*J.K Rowling - Harry Potter and the Go...* - Oh, Becky that is just beyond pathetic.

*sits down*

----------


## emily655321

The Lord of the Rings.  :Biggrin: 

Or, more specifically, The Return of the King. 1) When Sam saves Frodo from falling down the cliff 2) the end. Laid down on my bed and sobbed like a little baby for an hour straight, mostly because I knew it was over and I'd never read it again for the first time. But at the same time I knew it ended not a word too soon or too late.

----------


## amuse

_The Prisoner's Wife_ - asha bandele (made the mistake of trying to read it on the bus to class- so not possible, from the very very first lines: "this is a love story")
_Cinderella_  :Biggrin:  j/k (sort of)
_Another Country_ - James Baldwin (when Rufus commits suicide)
ignore this (very embarrassed) almost every Harlequin Romance i ever read in my teens
_Endless Love_ - Scott Spencer (the end: "i see you, i see you in every seat.")
_North and South_ - John Jakes (obvious reasons)
_Now Face to Face_ - Karleen Koen (just a great book, about the Jacobite stuff in England and settling the U.S.)
_The Killer Angels_ - Michael Sharra (the description at dawn of the first young man to fire brings tears to my throat just thinking about it, also the stunning panoramic descriptions of the Battle at Little Round Top and Pickett's Charge. (oh, it's about Gettysburg [June 30 - July 3, 1863] of course.))
_Silencing the Past_ - Michel Rolph Trouillot (very evocative chapter 3 or was it 4 prelude in italics)
and many others

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Do you know, books never really make me cry? Nor movies either... I mean, I am saddened but I have never really cried about them. I am just not a crying sort of person....

----------


## emily655321

Most books don't make me cry. Some movies do. But I usually find myself chuckling at the moments when I'm clearly meant to be crying my little chick-flick eyes out.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ajoe

Amy Tan's _The Kitchen God's Wife_, the part where Hu Lan cried for her telling him not to die yet.  :Frown:

----------


## emily655321

Oh yeah, that reminds me. Little Women made me cry, when Beth died. Of course, I was in fourth grade, so maybe a line should be drawn at some point... also in fourth grade (and third grade and fifth grade and I don't know how often when I was really little and my mom read it to me) The Neverending Story by Michael Ende. I think I cried at that.

----------


## Lolita

I cry at anything. If I read the aforementioned books I'm sure I'd cry at all of them.

I even cried at The Simpsons and The Rugrats before.

----------


## simon

Never cried for a book or a movie.

----------


## verybaddmom

of course not, simon...we knew that. we read the malfunction post too you know!

hehe

i cried at a couple of points in Outlander. although i cried hardest at the end because it was finished and i didnt have the second book, only the third one.

----------


## simon

I'm suprised anybody paid attention to me, glad you know me so well mom, I'd use a smiley here but it's not really my style.

----------


## ravana

"The Citadel" by Archibald Jozeph Cronin
"The woman at 30" by Balzak. 
They made me cry bitterly.

----------


## avid_reader

Of Human Bondage - Maugham

----------


## ajoe

Wow, I never looked at the malfunction thread before, but now I'm curious. *going to General Chat*

Someone shoot me if I use the star symbol one more time.

----------


## Koa

I think I cried at a lot of books... I'm the kind of person who can cry for anything *waves at Becky (I learnt your name already)*, including tv news, the Simpsons and on particularly bad days, even commercials...  :Eek: 

But at the moment the only book I remember precisely having cried for was Gone With the Wind... I was 12 when I read it and I remember clearly I cried during the whole (litreally) of the last 20 pages...  :Biggrin: 

Oh and the first time I read Mathilda (where's Faye? we had a thread about this and other Dahl's books---> children stuff for those who dont know) I cried at the end, partly because the book was over... then i just turned it and started it again.

----------


## IWilKikU

Your thread about Matilda made me read it. But I didn't cry  :Biggrin: . I don't think I have EVER cried from a book. Must be 'cause I'm big and manly and macho!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ajoe

Or maybe you're lacking feelings other human beings were born with.  :Tongue:

----------


## IWilKikU

Hunt, Eat, Reproduce.

What else does one need?

----------


## Raven

Brightly Burning by Mercedes Lackey still makes me cry, even tho I've read it about 50 times

----------


## piquant

Siddhartha, by Herman Hesse. I cry every time I read it.

Of Human Bondage almost had me going

----------


## simon

In the event of a list of my top ten originating, Sidharrtha would be on it somewheres.
Kik the only other thing one needs is FIRE!

----------


## papayahed

Can I join the crying club? I'll cry over anything, even the movie "Born in East L.A., but for the life of me, I'm sitting here and I can't think of a single book that made me cry - I know there had to be a few.

----------


## jesse sutton

The Old Man And The Sea - Everytime i read it i sob. I find i connect greatly with him during his struggle to bring in the fish. I cant really describe what i mean, but it brings out somethign in me.

Same goes for the Lord Of The Rings books, but in particular parts at the end of The Two Towers. Samwise is such a trooper and i get emotional just reading about his devotion and love for Frodo. My favourite part being at the beginning of "the choices of master samwise" where after kickin Gollum's *** he takes up the sword to go save Frodo from Shelob, the evil spider.

"He sprang forward with a yell, and seized his master's sword in his left hand. Then he charged. No onslaught more fierce was ever seen in the savage world of beasts, where some desperate small creature armed with small teeth, alone, will spring upon a tower of horn and hide that stands above its fallen mate."

I get tingles everytime i read that part.

----------


## emily655321

"Mate." What an apt word.  :Biggrin:  I can't be the only person to notice the more-than-slightly-ambiguous nature of Frodo and Sam's relationship, can I? I found it adorable, personally.

----------


## Diceman

> _Originally posted by piquant_ 
> *Siddhartha, by Herman Hesse. I cry every time I read it.
> *


I've now heard this book mentioned in several circles, and I'm starting to be intrigued... care to elaborate? I'm looking for another book to read, and if I get enough reasons to look into Hesse then I might give him a go...

----------


## ravana

When I was 14, I read Hesse's book , named as "Wolf", which means lonesome. I found it terrible and didn't understand anything. And read it only because of my sister praised it very much. She was 19. Perhaps that was not for my age.

----------


## emily655321

My dad made me read Siddhartha when he found a copy at the dump. He's a great big Hesse fan. I liked it all right; it's a quick, easy read. The good thing about it is that it's kind of a parable about this guy's spiritual journey throughout his life, so the amount of value you find in it depends on how much time you feel like spending delving into its philosophical content. Mostly it makes you reflect on your own outlook on life. Pretty good.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Where the Red Fern Grows and Old Yeller.

----------


## amuse

_Expecting Adam_. stayed the night with a girlfriend who'd lost her two sons to an accident. and she loaned me this book. was exhausted but didn't nap; needed to study but cleaned and picked up this book. thought i should be reading _Hunchback_ but here i am on page 68 (chapter 8) and will finish it today or tomorrow.
turned on the computer and logged on to say this is the best book i've read in forever.

----------


## ajoe

Hmmm... I guess I'm really more inclined to having feelings when watching a movie than reading a book. I didn't cry when I read Old Yeller, but I did when I watched the movie. Same with some horror titles. When I read the books, I'm not too scared, but the movie version always give me the creeps.

----------


## Robert E Lee

> _Originally posted by emily655321_ 
> *"Mate." What an apt word.  I can't be the only person to notice the more-than-slightly-ambiguous nature of Frodo and Sam's relationship, can I? I found it adorable, personally.*


You have a sick, twisted mind.

----------


## ajoe

^ Oh, hey, what's up, man? Long time no see!

----------


## emily655321

*giggles profusely*

----------


## fayefaye

To Kill a Mockingbird is the only book which had the capacity to make me cry, and Finding Nemo the only movie. *shrug*

----------


## Lolita

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> * Finding Nemo the only movie. *shrug**


Seriously? Have you seen Boys Don't Cry?

Guarenteed crying! Tears of anger and upset me thinks.  :Mad:  *stabs horrible men*

----------


## Shea

The last time I read Romeo and Juliet it made me cry, though I've never cried before when reading it. Wierd. I cried when Wilson drifted off in the movie Castaway.

----------


## Diceman

> _Originally posted by Shea_ 
> * I cried when Wilson drifted off in the movie Castaway.*


 So did I, but only 'coz I was laughing so hard...

----------


## simon

Right on Diceman.

----------


## Shea

My ex-fiance laughed when Gandalf fell off the bridge too. Totally ruined the movie for me. We were in a theatre and I was so embarrassed.

----------


## IWilKikU

My girlfriend laughed during Gollum's monologue/dialogue. It was really weird, cause she usually is real emo during movies, but she giggled really loud when Gollum whimpered "I hate you. I hate you." She smiled at me and said he was cute.  :Confused:

----------


## Lolita

> _Originally posted by Shea_ 
> *My ex-fiance laughed when Gandalf fell off the bridge too. Totally ruined the movie for me. We were in a theatre and I was so embarrassed.*


Yeh but thats the funniest bit of the movie.
"fly... you fools!"

Is that even what he says?

----------


## emily655321

I thought he either said "Hurry, you fools" or "Run, you fools."

No, I cried so hard at that! Actually, I didn't cry until they were all walking around in the snow, all stunned. And either Aragorn or Boromir is like, "give them a moment, for god's sake," or something. And Aragorn was just staring, all mournful and stoic. THEN I cried.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

wait... you guys cried for the movie, but not the book? ..... :-/

----------


## simon

kik gollum is strangly appealing due to his eyes. And I laughed so loud during his monolgue I disrupted the people next to me, although that may have been due to the pain killers I had scarfed before viewing the movie, or was that the third one? I don't rememeber I wonder why? I am almost inclined to put a smiley face here, almost.

----------


## Shea

> _Originally posted by imthefoolonthehill_ 
> *wait... you guys cried for the movie, but not the book? ..... :-/*


I read the books, but unfortunately, I read them so fast in order to read them before watching the movies, that I can't remember a whole lot. I don't think I grasped it well. I kick myself for that. :Mad:  

Lolita and Em, Gandalf does say "fly, you fools", but I don't understand how that's funny, Lolita. It's his last bit of instruction before he "dies" to help them to save their own lives by running. That's why Aragorn wouldn't "give them a moment." Where's the humor? :Confused:

----------


## Lolita

The way he says it.
Well I thought it was funny so ner.

----------


## Shea

I didn't mean to sound accusative, I just really didn't appreciate or understand why my ex-fiance did that. He did a lot of things I didn't appreciate. Which is why he's an ex-. 

Sorry, the association was bad.

----------


## emily655321

Fool, see my first post on this thread! I bawled my eyes out at the books.

----------


## Koa

I remember having cried to one of Pushkin's "Belkin's stories", or whatever you call them in English...but I can't translate the title  :Eek: 

Recently I read another Russian short story that made me cry cos it was sweet... (but that day even the tv magazine might have made me cry  :Biggrin: )

It's weird how I can't remember any big books I cried to. Maybe I cried less than I think :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## ravana

I forgot about my first book that made me cry.

I started reading at 8. My first book was adult novel, about how was established Soviet republic in Azerbaijan. And there was a scene at the end where a husband killed his wife because of she took out of hijab and attended to school. I read it under the table (took the book without permission) and this sad scene made me cry. I cried bitterly, but in unvoiced, in order to keep my place in secret. 

as I started with crying, I think I deserve first award of this thread.

----------


## emily655321

LoL I think you do.  :Biggrin:  What an introduction to literature! Poor you.  :Frown:

----------


## ben

I read 'Le Grand Maulnes' by Alan Fournier last night which has a pretty sad ending. Also quite frustrating in that you want to grab a few of the characters and give them a slap and some sense. good read though.

----------


## Admin

There are points in LOTR that made me tear up. Both the book and the movie. Like at the end of the movie where everyone bows to the 4 hobbits. I can get teary-eyed thinking about it.

I'm a big fan of the Dragonlance Saga and after reading pretty much every book written previous to it and then reading Dragons of Summer Flame the end made me cry.

----------


## Lolita

*wells up*

I think Pippin's song, in the film, made me a bit blurry eyed.

----------


## MissRocks

Some girlie cries ...

On the Occasion of my Last Afternoon by Kaye Gibbons
This book was torturous in that I became more and more depressed as I read. By the end, I was crying so hard I couldn't breathe and had to stop and catch my breath before I went on. I never got this messy reading a book before.

I Know This Much is True by Wally Lamb
Incredible story, but again, so depressing.

Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt
If you're not in tears for at least one part of this (I won't tell you which), you're made of steel.

The Color Purple by Alice Walker
Standard tearjerker. I love the movie, too, and am usually in tears from about five minutes into it until the closing credits.

----------


## Dr Cynic

> Never cried for a book or a movie.


Same here.

But a few books and movies really upset me at the time: eg, *The Razor's Edge* (S. Maugham), *Rebecca* (D. du Maurier), *1984* (G. Orwell), Christ Recrucified (N. Kazantzakis)...
and the closing scenes in *"Titanic"*.

----------


## Zootopia

Ethan Frome and Lust For Life made me cry deeply. Unrequited love always gets to me. Speaking of which.......

----------


## faith

A couple of books have made me cry. The only one I can remember right now i Gone with the wind. Ive never cried like that over a book. It was ofcource in the end that I cried. I was just so much into the book, I mean really absorbed. I really expected Scartlett to get Rhett, and then she didnt... oh mygod. So sad. There is some negative things about that book, but Mitchell has surely managed to write it well.

----------


## Koa

Well I knew from the movie that Scarlet (can you tell me why oh why here she's called Rossella??? Why translating names???) wouldnt get Rhett (who remains Rhett...), but the book made me cry more than the movie anyway... I remember especially the fact of how she realised that Melanie (was this the name?) was a source of strength to her, while she had ated her all the time... and how she realised it only when she dies... And how she FINALLY understand that she doesn't love that gayly-named  :Wink:  Ashely, but that wonderful Rhett...hmmm... I wanna see the movie again. LOL I detest romantic movies, this is the only one I like.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Gone with the Wind is the only romantic movie I ever got into, too.

I was reading a book today, and I don't know why but this one scene almost made me cry. It's called "Priestess of Avalon" and in the scene the main characters "man" marries another woman for the sake of the empire. Yes, it sounds really silly, but I am really into that book so I felt bad for her.

----------


## trismegistus

Books/plays: Crowley's _Little, Big_ Every time. Every freakin' time.
Walker _The Color Purple_ (But only at the final line in the novel!)
"Our Town" Honest. The ending is holy.

Films: Itami's "The Funeral"
"Little Big Man" in a couple of scenes

Pretty much everything that George Lucas has a hand in makes me cry. Hearing that another Star Wars is in production makes me weep uncontrollably.

----------


## Koa

There's that book that I recommended in the Unrequited Love thread, called sthg like 'story of a redcap', which is a great source of tears...it's very short, but it's about a girl who goes mad about a guy. Really, mad, at some point the matter is not really the guy, but how mad she is...

----------


## amuse

Hunchback. (said with a thud.)

actually, i didn't cry, i just wanted to. it was too deep for tears; quasimodo's devotion was heart-wrenching.

----------


## Avalive

Tears for

----------


## Love to Read

oh man you all are going to laugh, but I'm one of those girls that cries at everything. Ok maybe not everything, but if a book is emotional don't worry I'm probably in tears.  :Bawling:  I'm such a dork. Movies I'll bawl at. I even cry for kodak commercials  :Rolleyes:  I'm such an idiot. oh well. But if I can get so involved in the book that I'm feeling as the characters feel then it is a good book.

----------


## CBW

Love to Read, do not feel bad, I'm the same way.
Last night I started crying while reading the Musketeers book Twenty Years After when I came to the part where King Charles dies. My husband asked me what was wrong and I told him. He asked me "But isn't that what really happened to the King?" I said yes. He asked me "How can you cry at this? You have a degree in history, you focused on European History, You KNEW he was going to die!" Then I just felt stupid. 
Geez, I do cry easy.

----------


## mono

I do not always, necessarily, cry from a book's sadness, but more often its stunning beauty, hence some of these books and poems do not entirely seem depressing:
_Sons and Lovers_, "Piano," "After the Opera," and "Sigh No More" by D.H. Lawrence,
_The Divine Comedy_ by Dante Alighieri,
_Mrs. Dalloway_ by Virginia Woolf,
_The Catcher In The Rye_ by J.D. Salinger,
_Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Brontë,
_Markings_ by Dag Hammarskjöld,
_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky,
_Breakfast at the Victory: The Mysticism in Ordinary Experiences_ by James Carse,
"Endymion" by John Keats,
"The Triumph of Life" by Percy Bysshe Shelley,
_Titus Andronicus_ and "Sonnet LXXV" by William Shakespeare,
_Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo,
_Critique of Judgment_ by Immanuel Kant,
_A Week on the Concord and Merrimack Rivers_, _Walden_, and most poetry by Henry David Thoreau,
much other poetry by Ralph Waldo Emerson, Emily Dickinson, William Stafford, Sylvia Plath, and William Ellery Channing.
Yikes, what a list!  :Eek:

----------


## baddad

Okay, I gotta confess, all the lists above contained a book or two that affected me deeply, and Mono's comment about some things that are stunningly beautiful also hit home with my tear machine.But of all the books/movies listed here, the one that made me cry like a baby from sheer frustration and a sense of helplessness was "Little Big Man." The senseless slaughter of a people has that effect on me........

----------


## mono

Oh, and in my exceedingly long list of books and poems, I forgot to add a numerous number of poems by Rumi.  :Smile:

----------


## Rachy

Of Mice and Men made me cry. It wasn't such a great book but a really powerful ending.
Lord of the Rings.
A walk to Remember.
and loads of others that i can't think of.

----------


## Bandini

Yeah, 'Of Mice...' got me too. 'The Butcher Boy' by Patrick McCabe was the last one to get me. Luckily I read it whilst by a pool in France - if it was deepest winter in Yorkshire I don't know how I would have got through! Thoroughly recommended though - amazing book.

----------


## slipperyyoke

Books:
_The Grapes of Wrath
A Farewell to Arms_
Movies:
_Braveheart
Finding Neverland_

----------


## blp

I seem to cry more over films than books. The last film that made me cry was Otto Preminger's 'Exodus' about the formation of the State of Israel in the mid 20th Century. It was unlike any other crying in a movie I've ever had because what got to me was the painful contrast between the idealism of the characters (both Arab and Jew) in the film and the horror of the situation now. I knew I cared about this, but never knew I cared this much. It wasn't just a few tears either. I really blubbed.

----------


## Rachy

Oh yeah! "Catcher in the Rye" got me going where he describes his brothers glove and then just dismisses it. It shows how much emotion there is and how trapped he feels, but even then he can't bring himself to talk about it. The ending to got me! I can't really describe it. It makes sense to me!

----------


## mono

> Oh yeah! "Catcher in the Rye" got me going where he describes his brothers glove and then just dismisses it. It shows how much emotion there is and how trapped he feels, but even then he can't bring himself to talk about it. The ending to got me! I can't really describe it. It makes sense to me!


J.D. Salinger's writing in _The Catcher in the Rye_ also touched me throughout the story, particularly the part where Holden Caulfield sneaks into his old house and visits his younger, very clever sister, Phoebe.

----------


## Rachy

The ending was kind of confusing to that, but after I went back to it I understood and thought that I just really connected with the book. It's definately goning to sty with me forever and be one of those that I read all the time! I felt so sorry for him when he ordered that prostitute I was willing him not to go thrugh with it!

----------


## Razeus

Catcher in the Rye had me close...very close

----------


## Rachy

Clare's War by Anita Burgh

----------


## Snic19

The only book to ever make me cry is The Dark Tower. Am I the only one?

----------


## Helga

Little Women
Dr. Zhivago
Return of the King LOTR
Mice and Men
The Talented Mr.Ripley
Ripley's Game
The Colour Purple
Rebecca
Anil's Ghost

I could go on for ever, but I'll just stop here.......

----------


## EAP

Snic19,

Certainly not. Wept openly during the fourth book and my cheeks remained moist throughout the last part of the seventh.

----------


## faintingink

the kite runner

and i dont know why

i may have been overly sensitive that day

it made me cry. 

 :Banana:

----------


## Fango

> J.D. Salinger's writing in _The Catcher in the Rye_ also touched me throughout the story, particularly the part where Holden Caulfield sneaks into his old house and visits his younger, very clever sister, Phoebe.


I'm surprised. 'The Catcher in the Rye' is the only book I read that didn't got me mushy. Probably because the cynical way it's written. It doesn't really invites a "crying-mood" if you know what I mean. It was very absorbing, though, **SPOILER AHEAD** I was even slightly vexed when he broke the record he bought to Phoebe.

----------


## xstarlessXnight

_The Outsiders_ made me cry, and so did _The Notebook_, granted, I only saw the movie, and I heard the book was better, so I would be bawling like a baby had I read the book.


*Mouse

----------


## mohan kumar

Long time ago i read abook by name a death in the family . I DON'T know the name of the author. It is about a sudden death of the head of the family in an accident. It made me sad for weeks . And also "Broken wings" by Kahil Gibran.

----------


## amuse

is it by James Agee?

and welcome to the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

> Long time ago i read abook by name a death in the family . I DON'T know the name of the author. It is about a sudden death of the head of the family in an accident. It made me sad for weeks .





> is it by James Agee?


Yes, I found the book's author, _A Death In The Family_, as James Agee, too, amuse.
http://www.allreaders.com/Topics/info_5024.asp
It sounds relatively good!  :Smile:

----------


## blp

Autobiography of Malcolm X

----------


## Susie Q.

Ethan Frome- Ill fated lovers! (achingly beautiful and painful)
The Great Gatsby- The American Dream, love, corruption...oi.
Long Day's Journey Into Night- I can't talk about it...(sob)
White Oleander- WOW

I love to read, and to cry, oddly enough...

----------


## myself

the two books that made me cry were: my sisiter's keeper ( i really recommend it to every one)

and a walk to remember- even the film made me cry as well!!!

----------


## miss_07

> the two books that made me cry were: my sisiter's keeper ( i really recommend it to every one)
> 
> and a walk to remember- even the film made me cry as well!!!


yepp yepp... It also made me cry!!!  :Bawling:  A Walk to Remember  is such a goooooooood book! Its sooo sad! I also cried in the movie. But don't you think that the movie isn't as good as the book. They changed a lot of things- but it is still sad. 
--I think that guys like the character in A Walk To Remember  are rare!!!

----------


## jessezzel

the only book that has ever made me cry is Of Mice and Men...
when george has to shoot lenny, i fine it to be the most horrible thing in the entire world, to have to kill your best friend.

----------


## Ryduce

Old Yeller-what a tear jerker.

----------


## truth_forest

for me, "Peter pan" makes me cry a lot...
at the last chapter "When Wendy Grow up"
Wendy grew up, she had her family and litlle child. 
Peter forget to visit her for long time. One day, he came to her and he found that she grew up...she can't fly. Peter was so sad, he cry a lot but Wendy didn't care. now, she is a mother and Peter is just a child...no more than that
she said that "It is only the gay and innocent and heartless who can fly"

----------


## higley

The Hiding Place, Where the Red Fern Grows and My Brother Sam is Dead. I admit to crying at those. All very good books, some very sad moments.

----------


## miss_07

> the only book that has ever made me cry is Of Mice and Men...
> when george has to shoot lenny, i fine it to be the most horrible thing in the entire world, to have to kill your best friend.


Of Mice and Men is a sad book but it didn't make me cry lol.
I think that George made a mistake by killing Lenny... It wasn't his job and he can't take anyone's life away even if the person doesn'
t care or know; like Lenny.

----------


## MrsCoulter

"Of Mice and Men" by John Steinbeck. We did this for year 10 English, and most people hated it but I secretly loved it. 
"Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" by JKR.
"Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" by JKR
"Harry POtter and the Half Blood Prince" by JKR
"His Dark Materials" by Phillip Pullman
"White Gardenia"...gosh, I can't remember who it's by!
"Mists of Avalon" by Marion Zimmer Bradley. But sometimes it was more bittersweet tears.
"Looking for Alibrandi" by Melina Marchetta. Same as above
"The Tomorrow Series" by John Marsden. Particularly when Ellie is thinking about Corrie in the fourth book *grabs tissue* And also I think at the end of "The Third Day, The Frost" and how they got out of Stratton Prison...that made my cry like a baby!
"This Way for the Gas, Ladies and Gentlemen" I can't remember who it's by either. 

Also there have been A LOT of fanfictions out there that have made me cry *note to self: do not say that too loud on a literature forum full of intelligent people...*

----------


## jessezzel

> Of Mice and Men is a sad book but it didn't make me cry lol.
> I think that George made a mistake by killing Lenny... It wasn't his job and he can't take anyone's life away even if the person doesn'
> t care or know; like Lenny.


Yeah, George had killed him out of kindness and all but still, Lenny's death was an unecassary tragedy.

----------


## soulsistachick

The Green mile; other than that i don't really cry over books

----------


## Pensive

> "Of Mice and Men" by John Steinbeck. We did this for year 10 English, and most people hated it but I secretly loved it. 
> "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" by JKR.
> "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" by JKR
> "Harry POtter and the Half Blood Prince" by JKR


These books also made me cry.

----------


## Pensive

Sorry, I have not read Mice And Men. I meant HP 4, 5 and 6 made me cry.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

_The God of Small Things_ is a book that comes to mind immediately... I cried more than once while reading it.

----------


## TEND

Of Mice and Men
Stranger in a Strange Land
Those are the only ones taht immediately come to mind.

----------


## Dark Lady

I can't believe someone earlier said they got more emotional over films than books! You can never get so entirely into a character's mind in a film like you can in a novel. Of the novels already mentioned I will admit I've cried at 'The Lovely Bones', 'LOTR', '1984', 'Little Women', 'His Dark Materials' and various 'Harry Potter' books.
I'm surprised that nobody's mentioned 'The Time Traveller's Wife' yet. I read it recently and cried at several points but was in floods of tears at the end! It left me with that horrible, "I'll never find another novel that good again," feeling you get after you read something amazing.

----------


## Maida

My Sister's Keeper made me cry too!!

so did The Time Traveller's Wife

both books were amazing!!

----------


## grace86

I am getting a little nervous here with all the comments about LOTR, I am halfway through the first book and I am finding out it makes so many people cry. But then again, I cried during the third movie when Frodo tells Sam to go home. I guess we'll see.

Shadow of the Wind (Carlos Ruiz Zafon) makes me cry. I think it was because you can get so involved with the plot it seems like you are there. I just want to tell the whole story, but just go and read it alright!!

Umm..a book I read when I was in jr. high called Phoenix Rising (Karen Hesse). It was about a nuclear meltdown. This girl and her grandmother take in some radiation poisoned people, and she falls in love with the boy....and well...**tear**

I'm sure there are a lot more, just can't think of anymore at the moment.

----------


## Medea86

All Quiet on The Western Front.

----------


## slipperyyoke

_Things Fall Apart_ , Chinua Achebe.

----------


## Chinaski

The Butcher boy - Patrick McCabe

----------


## mir

Gone With the Wind

----------


## Idril

> But then again, I cried during the third movie when Frodo tells Sam to go home. I guess we'll see.


Well, that doesn't actually happen in the book so you should be okay.  :Wink:  

I did have tears in my eyes once when I read LOTR, when we think Frodo dies, not because of any attachment to Frodo but because Sam's grief just breaks my heart. _Swan Song_ by John Galsworthy made me sob, Soames' death just destroyed me, I knew it was coming and I actually stopped reading the book for a couple of days because I didn't want to confront it but eventually, I had to accept the fact that he was going to die and move on. The last one is actually a little embarassing because it's kind of 'chick lit' but it did make me cry so I suppose I have to add it to my list, _A Hundred Secret Senses_ by Amy Tan.

----------


## Bysshe

The Catcher in the rye - J.D Salinger
The Little Prince - Antoine De Saint-Exupery
Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh (more so the TV series, but the book's sad, too)
The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey

----------


## Brit27

I would definitely have to say Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley. It was a wonderful book...you really feel like you get to know the characters personally, and while it might be somewhat long it's worth it. I found that once I picked it up I couldn't put it down... In fact I've been thinking about reading it again, so I'll get to that. ^_^

----------


## Shalot

> The Catcher in the rye - J.D Salinger
> The Little Prince - Antoine De Saint-Exupery
> Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh (more so the TV series, but the book's sad, too)
> The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey


Yes, yes the _The Little Prince_  brought tears to my eyes. I read my roommates copy. She said it was "a dear book." I think everyone should read this book. It's very short but there is a lot of good stuff in there. You can read it online even. 


Here are some of my favorite quotes from it:

"Straight ahead of him, nobody can go very far..." Chapter 3

To forget a friend is sad. Not every one has had a friend. Chapter 4

But seeds are invisible. They sleep deep in the heart of the earth's darkness, until some one among them is seized with the desire to awaken. Chapter 5

You know, one loves the sunset, when one is so sad..." Chapter 6

"If some one loves a flower, of which just one single blossom grows in all the millions and millions of stars, it is enough to make him happy just to look at the stars. He can say to himself, 'Somewhere, my flower is there...' Chapter 7

It is such a secret place, the land of tears. Chapter 8

Well, I must endure the presence of two or three caterpillars if I wish to become acquainted with the butterflies. Chapter 9

One must require from each one the duty which each one can perform  Chapter 10 

Then you shall judge yourself. that is the most difficult thing of all. It is much more difficult to judge oneself than to judge others. If you succeed in judging yourself rightly, then you are indeed a man of true wisdom." Chapter 10

Conceited people never hear anything but praise  Chapter 11

When one wishes to play the wit, he sometimes wanders a little from the truth. Chapter 17

But if you tame me, it will be as if the sun came to shine on my life..You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed.  Chapter 21

It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye."  Chapter 21

No one is ever satisfied where he is  Chapter 22

What makes the desert beautiful," said the little prince, "is that somewhere it hides a well..."  Chapter 24

But the eyes are blind. One must look with the heart..."  Chapter 25

One runs the risk of weeping a little, if one lets himself be tamed... Chapter 25

All men have the stars," he answered, "but they are not the same things for different people. For some, who are travelers, the stars are guides. For others they are no more than little lights in the sky. For others, who are scholars, they are problems. For my businessman they were wealth. But all these stars are silent. You, you alone, will have the stars as no one else has them" - Chapter 26

----------


## kmwmn

_Flowers for Algernon_ - at the end of the book.
* I agree with this.*

_Also World According to Garp_ - when the one son dies and the other one loses an eye. And when Garp gets shot in the end. Very sad.

----------


## kmwmn

> _The God of Small Things_ is a book that comes to mind immediately... I cried more than once while reading it.


I definitely felt with this book too, but It didn't make me cry.

----------


## soulsistachick

The Green Mile

----------


## miss tenderness

Bread Seller..........

----------


## Viridis

_Les Miserables_, in several places. I'm a sucker for scenes that demonstrate ultimate human kindness, so the scene in which the bishop gives Jean ValJean the silver candlesticks always gets to me. The ending of the novel of course really moved me - such profound sadness, such a great soul.

----------


## Pensive

Recently, I read The Kite Runner and it made me cry.

----------


## Mary Sue

Of Mice and Men. I bawled like a baby over that one. And as a kid, I remember being quite upset when "Beth" died in Little Women.

----------


## TEND

Oooh, totally forgot to add this one, but a while ago I read 'On the Beach' by Nevil Shute and cried through basically the entire last chapter.  :Bawling:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Behemoth

"The Time Traveller's Wife" by Audrey Niffenegger had me in tears by the end.  :Bawling:  As did the Kite Runner. Both very powerful and moving stories.

----------


## S1NN3R

The first book that got a good cry out of me was "The Collector" by John Fowles. That is a good good book.

----------


## orra

King Lear, a play written by the Master William Shakespeare , was the only written work that made me cry. Any time i reread it i cry. It is really a tragedy in a tragedy

----------


## Bastet

Hmmm.... I'd have to say any novel by Nicholas Sparks I've read: Nights in Rodante and Message in a Bottle. It seems that this writer has a predilection for tear-provoking narrative!

----------


## ThruMyEyer73

i dont really cry over books or movies... i have wanted to cry on a few though... probally Lord of the Flies, The Pearl and Grapes of Wrath those are the really sad ones. o i always feel like crying over dog movies :-P like were the red fern grows and white fang etc...

----------


## Cormeister37

The Great Gatsby - when Nick leaves Gatsby for the last time to go to work in the city, and A Farewell to Arms - the ending, if you feel the need to chuckle at that ending, as someone previously posted on this board, then you really do not know literature, or life at all, and The Painted Bird - when he meets his parents at the end of his grosteque adventures.

----------


## WaxenWings89

Kite Runner.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

_The Grapes of Wrath_ and the final pages of _A Tale of Two Cities_ had me dampening some paper.

----------


## JACO PASTORIUS

War And Peace - Leo Tolstoy
Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
Zen And The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert Pirsig

----------


## you_per7

THE TRIAL .......
BY
Franz Kafka.

----------


## Sylph

The Wretched of the Earth by Frantz Fanon

----------


## chez

*The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman* I just came to identify with the lead characters so much that their separation seemed world-shatteringly unfair, especially as one of my most common regrets is not seeing people ever again.. in their case it is for real.

----------


## rashikwa

I never cry while reading a book,till I read ( MY Best Friend's Girl)by Dorothy koomson It had me crying few time,

----------


## GRSuarez

Paula by Isabel Allende. This book had me constantly crying, something about going thru your child's death touched a nerved on me. Tons of books make me cry, because I'm a sentimentalist, however this one had me running thru kleenex like they would be water.

----------


## another sara

ive been touched by books yeah! but cry...no...films maybe yeah...but no, no books...

----------


## miss tenderness

Mary Barton ,by Gaskell. When I reache the point of people die for inhuman reasons, of ignorance , of poverty, of social discrimination>>>i can't help but crying.

----------


## Sharlett

"An American Tragedy" written by Theodor Dreiser...

----------


## Shipra

Love story by Eric Seagal.. and there are many movies.. well i can cry at anything lately.. helllloooo anybody listening.. i dont want to cry anymore.. gimme some reasons to smile.. anyone... plzzzzzzz

----------


## Aunty-lion

The Salesman by Joseph O'Connor, very, very sad.

----------


## malwethien

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - Jonathan Safran Foer

----------


## Aunty-lion

> Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - Jonathan Safran Foer


Yeah actually I just read Everything is Illuminated (also by Foer) and that made me cry.

But I'm a big cryer generally.

A big laugher too  :FRlol:   :Bawling:

----------


## malwethien

> Yeah actually I just read Everything is Illuminated (also by Foer) and that made me cry.
> 
> But I'm a big cryer generally.
> 
> A big laugher too


Aunty-Lion...Everything is Illuminated made me laugh more...though it was very sad..I didn't cry. I found a lot of that book hilarious  :Wink:

----------


## Aunty-lion

I laughed and I cried. it was a damn good book actually.

----------


## malwethien

> I laughed and I cried. it was a damn good book actually.


Yes it is....better than Extremely Loud I think....  :Smile:

----------


## Orual

I don't think I've ever actually cried over a book, but I do get a little choked up. I have to put the book down and pace around a bit, then. The end of _The Return of the King_ gets me, as do parts of _The Once and Future King_ (especially in the last part, "A Candle in the Wind.")

I'm really surprised to see people listing _Siddhartha_. The book had its emotional moments, but the narration always seemed so distant to me that I didn't invest any emotion into the character Siddhartha.

----------


## andave_ya

Little Women. I'm usually a fairly staid person, but not when I read that!

----------


## Debrasue

Gaston Leroux' "Phantom of the Opera".....every time I read it.....the more layers unfolded....and the romance of the story became more powerful than the tragedy of it! I just hate to see a good man go to waste! And the Phantom had the potential to be greater and more compassionate than he was allowed.......

Debrasue

----------


## Captain Pike

the velv. rabbit
a prayer for owen meaney
amony the many

----------


## Derringer

> Where the Red Fern Grows and Old Yeller.


Where the Red Fern Grows! Excellent! I have been looking for the name of that book for so long. Thank you.

psst. I had the same experience. Also with another lost book, I think called The Lion, where a young girl goes to Africa to a safari and her dad has to kill a lion. Very sad. :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

I spent the last two hours of reading East of Eden In tears, and then another half hour after finishing it trying to calm myself down!

----------


## bouquin

1- Angela's Ashes
2- The Kite Runner

----------


## rosseau

2nd this ...

The Kite Runner
Tuesdays with Morrie
First they Killed my Father: A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers 
(by Loung Ung)

----------


## Daizee

The Lovely Bones made me cry so much, as did Chinese Cinderella. I wept so much after reading the bit in Chinese Cinderella about the duck!

----------


## Annamariah

I've never made it through Jane Eyre without crying a lot...

I'm that kind of a person who cries quite easily while reading. Almost all of my favourite books make me cry at some point.

----------


## della

Rousseau's The New Heloise

----------


## Nossa

Alice Walker's The Color Purple...and certain parts in Julius Caesar as well.

----------


## Anthony Furze

Wow I ve come in at the right moment.

The first time I cried over a book was, in fact, Julius Caesar. I was reading the speech by Marc Antony over Caesars dead body. I was surprised myself and the students (it was a literature class) showed a beautiful, respectful silence at the end.

----------


## kiz_paws

I read a lovely book by Martin Gray For Those I Loved. It is a true story, and it made me cry in many parts. What a wonderful book this is.

For fiction, a book that made me cry was Flowers For Algernon, by Daniel Keyes. Read more about it HERE if you are interested.

----------


## Toryssa

The Time Traveller's Wife made me cry, and so did The Catalpa Tree.

----------


## morgane

A few years ago, I read _Sleepers_ by Lorenzo Carcaterra (the book was made into a movie with Brad Pitt, maybe you've seen it) and I almost cried, whereas I am a person who hardly ever cries at all... It was so moving, considering that it's a true story, it really broke my heart to read how some people can ruin children's lives for ever...

----------


## Nossa

^^ I've seen the movie long ago, but never got the chance to read the book actually..it was a good one though!

----------


## rafaelnadal

A Prayer for Owen Meaney. The last night that Owen and John spent at the hotel together drinking beer and playing the Remember game. And of course, when he finally died.

----------


## Bakiryu

Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow by orson scott card (most of this series sends me into tears)

Stargirl by Spinelli. (She reminds me of myself)

Following the path of the Fullmoon by Arina Takemura (this is a manga, but is really sad)

and Inkspell by Cornelia Funke (I cried for hours when Dustfinger sacrificed himself for Farid)

Yes, i cry with chidlren's books (oh, the shame!)

----------


## NotWoodhouse

New Moon by Stephenie Meyer
Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte

----------


## Set of Keys

'Walk Like A Fiery Elephant', Jonathan Coe's superior biography of B.S. Johnson. 

I cried at the predictable parts. Some of the tears were even a little forced.

----------


## insomnia lodge

within a budding grove

to the lighthouse

----------


## Hyatt07

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. Dumbledore's death hit me rather hard.

----------


## Annamariah

> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. Dumbledore's death hit me rather hard.


Yeah, me too. It was even worse than when Sirius died. :Bawling:

----------


## Laporis

I was almost crying when I knew Sirius died but the only book that made me cry was La Dame aux Camelias from the son of Alexandre Dumas!  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

> I was almost crying when I knew Sirius died but the only book that made me cry was La Dame aux Camelias from the son of Alexandre Dumas!


The ONLY book?  :Eek:  Oh no... and I have tears in my eyes with every second book I read :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Yeah, me too. It was even worse than when Sirius died.


For me the death of Cedric Diggory was the worst. I knew the lives of both Sirius and Dumbledore were in extreme danger but for Diggory, I had not even the slightest idea that he would die. It was shocking, and hit suddenly.

----------


## Thatch

There have been many moments where I felt bad the way a story went, and I'm not sure how often I may have cried because of it, but the latest book I can remember crying was Papillon, by Henri Charriere. The part that got me was what happened to Clousiot after being in solitary confinement.
Another recent book that made me feel bad on the point of tears was The Dogs of War, by Frederick Forsyth. It was the trivial black mole on the back of Cat Shannon's neck that did it for me. It got me because what a fight this guy put up during his life, and this is how it had to end. That made me feel pretty sad.

----------


## Annamariah

> For me the death of Cedric Diggory was the worst. I knew the lives of both Sirius and Dumbledore were in extreme danger but for Diggory, I had not even the slightest idea that he would die. It was shocking, and hit suddenly.


I was shocked, too, but since Diggory was never one of my favourite characters, it wasn't as bad as deaths of Sirius and Dumbledore.

----------


## pinkmoon

The book that made me cry is actually the Holly Qur'an.

----------


## Janine

Two Thomas Hardy books: 
"The Mayor of Casterbridge" (film makes me cry even harder)
"The Woodlanders"

Last night I finished: 
"A Prayer for Owen Meany". 
I cried for about the last 50 pages.

I believe I cried at the end of the novels of:
"Les Miserables"
I still cry when I see the stage show on DVD.

----------


## Turk

I prefer to save my tears for more realistic things.  :Smile:

----------


## Daizee

I recently read 'The Lovely Bones' and just couldn't control the tears! It was so moving, it really got to me. 

Yours, Daizee xx

----------


## _Shannon_

I don't think any book has torn me apart the way _The Pearl_ by Steinbeck did...

----------


## EmilySian

The first time that I read little women, I was very upset. The part where Beth dies made me feel depressed for the rest if the day. Nethertheless it is a good book :Smile:

----------


## ulvmane

_of mice and men_ by John Stienbeck
_flowers for Algernon_by Daniel Keyes
_To kill a Mockingbird_by Harper Lee
and Whinnie the Pooh but i was little and thought the hefalumps and wooseles were gonna get me (my parents constantly remind me of this) 
so yup thats about all of them that made me cry for eotional reasons. I dont know how many times ives been bored to tears reading dumb books in "lit circles" ...how i hated those lol

----------


## Bakiryu

to kill a mockingbird 
flowers for algernon and
Ender's game.

----------


## Jennyfrijole

I'm sure there's been alot of them, but:

The Five People You Meet in Heaven by Mitch Albom probably made me cry the most. Started when he met the third person and didn't stop till after I'd finished and closed the book.

Where the Red Fern Grows by Wilson Rawls is a book I will probably never read again because though it is very good, I would personally rather read about humans being killed than animals - dogs in particular *L* Plus, I was 11 or 12 in an advanced reading group at the time with a bunch of boys, so crying in front of them was alot of fun.

The Sparrow by Mary Doria Russel and once again, started crying around page 364 amd kept going on and off till about 384 of this 405 page book

----------


## Redzeppelin

I generally do not cry when I read books, but I'll give you the one that did and it really caught me by surprise. _A Lesson Before Dying_ by Ernest Gaines. Throughout much of the book I was kind of "oh well, it's ok" and then things began to build; the last three chapters are three of the most powerful things I've ever read in my life. Very moving.

----------


## The Catcher

A Seperate Peace.....and harry potter and the order of the phoenix....it was a sad book ok!

----------


## Fen

I don't think I have ever cried over a book but i became really close at the end of Goodbye Mr Chips it just touched me so much about him saying he had hundreds of children and then just leaving existance to be forgotten the passing of time always upsets me

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> A Seperate Peace.....and harry potter and the order of the phoenix....it was a sad book ok!


Yeah, me too, for both of them. Night-Elie Wiesel , The Perks of Being a Wallflower-Stephen Chbosky...it didn't really make me cry but really hit me hard...can't come up with any others.

----------


## chaplin

Only one I can remember having that effect on me is _Where the Red Fern Grows_, when I was probably 11 years old. I just didn't want those dogs to die, those poor dogs.

----------


## aquamoonmaiden

Anna Karenina. I don't know if I physically cried, but I sure felt like it because it's such a tangible, tragic story. Frankenstein and Kafka's Metamorphosis are also quite sad.

Cheers,
Jessica

----------


## wordsworth

Two of the books that have made me cry are The Mill on the Floss and The Kite Runner.

----------


## Pensive

> Two of the books that have made me cry are The Mill on the Floss and The Kite Runner.


Yes, both could be tear-jerkers...

----------


## ale

Frank Mc Court's _Angela's Ashes_ and Julia Alvarez's _In the Time of the Butterflies_. Truly heart-breaking.

----------


## Midas

I have laughed with many writers through their writings, but only by one do I remember being really saddened and moved near to tears. It was when Lorna Doone was shot in the church on her marriage day. It is the novel by R.D. Blackmore - 'Lorna Doone'.

I was only about 12 at the time. You see, I had fallen in love with Lorna - I was Jon Ridd.

Ah! the sweet innocence and make believe world of youth.

----------


## apples of gold

Many books have moved me to a state of solemn reflection that lasted for a while. But one that unexpectedly made me cry was _The Green Mile_.

----------


## applepie

The only one I can think of that ever made me cry was Where the Red Fern Grows... I'm not one who normally cries at movies or books, unless I'm pregnant, then it is a different story :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

> The only one I can think of that ever made me cry was Where the Red Fern Grows... I'm not one who normally cries at movies or books, unless I'm pregnant, then it is a different story


You know, I deliberately searched out this forum to put down that exact title! I was very young when I read that book and oh my goodness it broke my heart!

----------


## BroadwayBaby

Where the Red Fern Grows
(oddly enough, anybody who's read this will think I'm insane but...) The Lost Years of Merlin
(another weird one) Alanna the First Adventure
Anne of Green Gables
can't think of any more off hand...

----------


## BroadwayBaby

oh just thought of another one, well in Chicken Soup for the Horse Lover's soul, a lot of the stories ended with the horse's death and a couple of them made me cry

----------


## Domer121

Charlottes Web and the Little Prince.......tear jerkers!

----------


## dorindapaige

Count me in for Where the Red Fern Grows, too. When I was younger, Gone With the Wind was my favorite book, and I cried every time I read it.

Now, however, I guess the list would be:
The Time-Traveler's Wife
The Memory of Running
Angela's Ashes
Le Morte d'Arthur (in the obvious part)

and the poem "On My First Son" by Ben Johnson--
"Rest in soft peace, and asked, say here doth lie
Ben Jonson his best piece of poetry;"

That just kills me every time!

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

Wouldn't say I cried over this because that's hard for me to do but as I was about thirty pages from the end of _Terms of Endearment_ I began to dread the end, had a premonition that something terrible was going to happen and really there was no foreshadowing of it because there couldn't have been any.

----------


## Lyn

Me too - On my first sonne makes me cry though Ive taught it over and over. Also, pathetically, The Deptford Mice trilogy by Robin Jarvis. "I do love 'ee Aud".... why is it that a kids book about some mice and rats makes me cry? Totally daft I know.

----------


## Dark Star

_Where The Red Fern Grows_ hit me hard when I was a kid, too.

----------


## poofyhead15

I don't think I've actually "cried" cried from reading a book, but maybe come close. Oliver Twist (several parts are incredibly moving), and some shorter stories, such as The Call of the Wild by Jack London move brought me close to tears.

----------


## poofyhead15

> Books:
> _The Grapes of Wrath
> A Farewell to Arms_
> Movies:
> _Braveheart
> Finding Neverland_


I'm glad you mentioned the film Finding Neverland. That movie got to me big time. Movies affect me emotionally more than books, but only in the short term. I don't believe they stay with a person as well as something one reads. However, a couple other movies that moved me to tears were The Passion of the Christ and, recently, Letters from Iwo Jima.

----------


## Stieg

_The Girl Next Door_ because the book never deviates into a comic violence or over the top horror, but tells a shocking straight-faced story of abuse and exploited children. Bitter sweet to the end like swallowing a stone. If the protagonist's opening narrative doesn't choke you up, check your pulse.

Jack Ketchum is one of the best living horror writers today, usually quiet but violent thrillers set in small town America.

----------


## Silvia

the Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe
the last letters of Jacopo Ortis by Foscolo
Story of a Blackcap by Verga
Bandiera by Lodi
White Fang by London
these are some of the books that made me cry...I am very sensitive and cry every time I read something sad or watch a movie...

----------


## Lord of Lorien

The only book that I cried while reading was Father Goriot; however, it was years ago...

----------


## tinustijger

I have never promised you a rose garden - Hannah green

I cried!!!

----------


## Dark Star

I forgot about _The Sorrows of Young Werther_! That one definitely hit me in the pit of my stomach.

----------


## byquist

George Elliot's "The Mill on the Floss"

"Magsie" Tulliver is just so outstandingly good a person, that she makes the rudest, raving monster cry.

----------


## Lothwen

"Gone with the wind" by Margaret Mitchell
"Ziele na kraterze" by Melchior Wańkowicz (I was trying to find english translation of this title, but without success, so that's my word by word translation: "Herb on the crater"  :Wink: 

Sometimes, I think it's stupid to read some book hundret time and still cry in the same moments. I was trying to persuade myself not to cry, but it didn't work - there were always moments, when my eyes were full of tears.
Now, I think it's wonderful - to have my own nook to cry  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

> Sometimes, I think it's stupid to read some book hundret time and still cry in the same moments. I was trying to persuade myself not to cry, but it didn't work - there were always moments, when my eyes were full of tears.


Even when you know the story by heart and know exactly what's going to happen, it doesn't make it any the less sad and so you can't help but cry.

I always cry when I read The Little Match Girl by H. C. Andersen. Somehow it's one of the saddest fairy tales ever  :Bawling:  The Little Mermaid is another one.

----------


## firefangled

Sophie's Choice I had to put down for a day or two before I could resume.

The last sentence of To Kill a Mockingbird, where Scout says that Atticus would be with Jem all night and be there when he woke up in the morning. I wanted Atticus Finch to be my father.

Several times during One Hundred Years of Solitude just because it was just so beautifully written.

----------


## metal134

I've never cried because of a book, but the saddest I've ever felt while reading a book was the end of "Of Mice and Men". I didn't cry, but damn if it didn't make me feel sad.

----------


## Annabel Lee

I know its not a classic, but one of the few books that has made me cry was Message in a Bottle by Nicholas Sparks. I cried so hard that I couldn't even see the pages. This story is a real tear jerker.
And the only other books I can think of off the top of my head are Red and White by Ted Dekker (a Christian/Fiction author). These books also made me cry so hard that I couldn't see the page, especially White.

----------


## Pensive

> I know its not a classic, but one of the few books that has made me cry was Message in a Bottle by Nicholas Sparks. I cried so hard that I couldn't even see the pages. This story is a real tear jerker.


I have read _A Walk to Remember_ and really liked it a lot! It was also a tear-jerker at times. I wish I can get my hands on _Message in a Bottle_ as well, it seems good.

----------


## ampoule

The Horse Whisperer, the riding accident especially.
It was even worse seeing the movie. I knew it was coming and I covered my eyes. But what good did that do when the whole thing was already in my head......

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Sophie's Choice I had to put down for a day or two before I could resume.
> 
> The last sentence of To Kill a Mockingbird, where Scout says that Atticus would be with Jem all night and be there when he woke up in the morning. I wanted Atticus Finch to be my father.
> 
> Several times during One Hundred Years of Solitude just because it was just so beautifully written.


You want a killer last sentence, Dude? (Not to mention one of my all-time favourite titles.) Get yourself a copy of Thos. McMahon's _"Principles of American Nuclear Chemistry: A Novel"_

Or the second of the two stories, collectively "Two short, unhappy stories from a long and happy life" in Grace Paley's _The Little Disturbances of Man_ The sentence begins "And my heart, like a fat barred king in Alcatraz..." (quoting from memory but it's a triumph of English sentence structure)

----------


## karolab

I cried at Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, a walk to remember,sophies choice was really bad.

----------


## uranderson

Yeah, Sophie's Choice was hard. The ending of A Farewell to Arms was tough too.

Kawabata's Snow Country is up there...I don't remember if I actually cried, but the overriding tone of desolation and disconnection was pretty heavy. Mishima's Spring Snow would be in the same category, too understated and cerebral to pull heartstrings, but devastating still.

----------


## Reccura

Not yet.... no book... well, maybe there is one, but it didn't really made me cry. The Green Mile by Stephen King.... When Coffey was being electrocuted to death and the last thing he saw was Edgecombe...

----------


## ThousandthIsle

> Where the Red Fern Grows! Excellent! I have been looking for the name of that book for so long. Thank you.
> 
> psst. I had the same experience. Also with another lost book, I think called The Lion, where a young girl goes to Africa to a safari and her dad has to kill a lion. Very sad.


I have no idea if this is based on the same book... A long time ago, I saw a movie called _Ghost in the Darkness_... I don't remember much about it because I was very very young, but I know that it was about a man hunting a very dangerous lion. Hmm...

----------


## Annabel Lee

> I have read _A Walk to Remember_ and really liked it a lot! It was also a tear-jerker at times. I wish I can get my hands on _Message in a Bottle_ as well, it seems good.


Oh yes, Message in a Bottle was wonderful. I didn't read A Walk to Remember but I saw the movie, and I liked Message in a Bottle a lot more.

----------


## Simao

:Bawling:  As the title suggest, I have searched if there are any similar threads like this one but I couldn't find any so it is either I suck at searching or there isn't any.
So, what novel made you cry? And what was the scene or situation (if you still remember) that this happens.
Mine would be right when Jean Valjean died at the end Les Misrables. That was really emostional. The other one would be the oned when Illyosha died at the end of The Brothers Karmazov and when Alyosha was giving his speech at that moment.
That's all what comes to mind right now.

----------


## Shalot

Anne of Green Gables and where the Red Fern Grows - I may have posted this here before. I was young though - no laughing. there were deaths involved here.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I mentioned Flowers for Algernon awhile back. I see that a few people have mentioned Alice Walker's The Color Purple. I was going to mention that one, too. I was more emotional over the film, though (I cried pretty hard, I must admit). 

Just because I am curious, why do people cry at Gone With The Wind?

----------


## Aiculík

I rarely cry when I read the book... I'm sad, disturbed, but usually I don't cry. 

But I did cry when George shot poor Lennie in Steibeck's _Of Mice and Men_. I kept crying into my pillow saying "it's so unfair! he didn't mean it, he was innocent, it's not fair!" over and over.  :Smile:

----------


## amalia1985

It was a Greek book with the title "When the Unicorns Were Lost".

----------


## xlxlauraxlx

A while ago i read a book called P.S i love you, that made me cry so much. Today i went to the cinema and actually watched the film version of it, and i have never cried so much in my life, i cried from the moment it started to the moment it finished and for about half an hour after.

Additionally, when i was younger i read a book called Pig Heart Boy, and i remembered how much i loved so i reread it and i had a larger understanding of it so that mad me cry really badly.

but my judgement as far as emotional books go cannot be trusted as i do cry at anything...i am very unstable  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

1.) P.S. I love you
2.) Atonement (the ending)
But that's it...
It's more films that make me cry.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I was thinking about All Quiet on the Western Front the other day. I didn't cry at that book, but it was definitely an emotionally draining story for me. I saw the film and I wanted to read the book. As good as the film was, it comes nowhere near to the original story. I really didn't expect that book to have such an effect on me like it did. It was the sort of story that made me just have such a feeling of "emptiness" afterwards. Sad, depressing story, but a very good one! It may not have made me shed a tear but it came pretty darn close to it!

----------


## hellsapoppin

``Maggie: A Girl of the Streets`` by Stephan Crane:





A terribly painful tragedy. But a very true story about life in NYC's mean streets.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

Woolf's To the Lighthouse. Although I didn't cry while reading McCullers' The Heart is a Lonely Hunter it depressed me immensely.

----------


## mukta581

Memory
SO shuts the marigold her leaves 
At the departure of the sun; 
So from the honeysuckle sheaves 
The bee goes when the day is done; 
So sits the turtle when she is but one, 
And so all woe, as I since she is gone. 

To some few birds kind Nature hath 
Made all the summer as one day: 
Which once enjoy'd, cold winter's wrath 
As night they sleeping pass away. 
Those happy creatures are, that know not yet 
The pain to be deprived or to forget. 

I oft have heard men say there be 
Some that with confidence profess 
The helpful Art of Memory:
But could they teach Forgetfulness, 
I'd learn; and try what further art could do 
To make me love her and forget her too.

----------


## bonnie banks

LOTR when gollum sees sam and frodo huddled up asleep in Cirith Ungol and when Pippin finds Merry in Minas Tirith after the battle of the pelennor and Merry says "are you going to bury me".

Plague Dogs , Richard Adams. Especially "The Tod"

Black Beauty, Anna Sewell, the Ginger Bit

All of these had me greeting and sobbing

----------


## pussnboots

There have been several books that I have read that made me cry. One in particular is Marley and Me. If you ever owned or currently own a dog you will understand.

----------


## hollywoodkid

> Black Beauty, Anna Sewell, the Ginger Bit


Me too! I wept!

Gone With The Wind - when Bonnie dies and onwards, i simply cannot control myself.

Thomas Hardy always make me cry too, 'Tess' in particular.

And then as for books that haven't actually made me cry but have upset me/left me with that hideous dull empty feeling:

Villette - Charlotte Brönte
Brideshead Revisted - Evelyn Waugh

Despite this, they are still two of my absolute favourite books.

----------


## AlishaIsMyName

Charlotte's Web by E.B. White.

----------

